# Star Wars: Petition zum Nachbau des Todessterns erfolgreich - Weißes Haus muss Antrag prüfen



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Petition zum Nachbau des Todessterns erfolgreich - Weißes Haus muss Antrag prüfen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Petition zum Nachbau des Todessterns erfolgreich - Weißes Haus muss Antrag prüfen


----------



## tommy301077 (17. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Institutionen, welche diesen Überstudierten die Gelegenheit verschaffen könnten, mal einer richtigen Arbeit nachzugehen, statt staatliche Organe mit solchem Humbug zu beschäftigen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum jeder Hirni mit einer noch so absurden Petition durchkommen kann. Unbegreiflich!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2012)

Wieso absurd? Ich halte den Bau eines Todessterns für absolut notwendig. Wir müssen uns schließlich wehren können, wenn die Erde eines Tages von einer gigantischen Weltraumziege angegriffen wird. Sonst werden wir alle  von ihr verspeist.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2012)

@tommy301077
du gehst zum lachen auch in den keller, oder?


----------



## tommy301077 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @tommy301077
> du gehst zum lachen auch in den keller, oder?



Keine Angst, ich verstehe mehr Spaß als viele andere. Allerdings hört der bei mir auf, wenn Steuergelder für solche Käse verschwendet werden. Und das ist der Fall, sobald sich staatliche Organe damit beschäftigen MÜSSEN. Was für ein Sinn steckt dahinter? Die Berechnung ansich finde ich ja ganz interessant und die Ausmaße gigantisch...das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## Vordack (17. Dezember 2012)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich verstehe mehr Spaß als viele andere. Allerdings hört der bei mir auf, wenn Steuergelder für solche Käse verschwendet werden. Und das ist der Fall, sobald sich staatliche Organe damit beschäftigen MÜSSEN. Was für ein Sinn steckt dahinter? Die Berechnung ansich finde ich ja ganz interessant und die Ausmaße gigantisch...das wars aber auch schon.


 
Danke 

Leider fehlt vielen Leuten so ein Weitblick... Jeder beschwert sich darüber wie scheisse alles ist; die meisten vergessen leider nur daß sie im selben Boot sitzen  (genau das selbe Problem gibt es in BRD auch (okee, nicht mit dem Todesstern^^))


----------



## BuffaloBilI (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss sagen, ich finds zum Totlachen, aber tommy hat recht. Sinnlose Verschwendung von Steuern.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wieso Verschwendung?

Das Teil wird gebaut und fertig.


----------



## Emke (17. Dezember 2012)

Wäre doch viel sinnvoller die Prometheus aus Stargate zu bauen


----------



## Mothman (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja ganz witzig, aber:
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Regierung ernsthaft länger als 1 Minute damit beschäftigt.^^
Ist doch offensichtlich ein utopisches Bauprojekt und kann somit wohl kaum genehmigt werden. 
Also ich denke, da entstehen nicht allzu große Kosten für die Regierung. Einer liest den Antrag, ein anderer wirft ihn in den Papierkorb. Arbeit getan.


----------



## Hawkins (17. Dezember 2012)

So ein Todesstern ist doch ein Must Have für die USA. "Peace through superior Firepower" 'merica, Fuck yeah!


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Dezember 2012)

Ausgehend von den vorliegenden Berechnungen muss ich sagen, dass ich die jährliche Stahlproduktion des galaktischen Imperiums schon sehr beeindruckend finde!


----------



## lunatic666 (17. Dezember 2012)

omg ,  möge die macht mit uns sein^^.


----------



## Sheggo (17. Dezember 2012)

na solange die Amis keine anderen Probleme haben...


> 1.08x10^15 Tonnen Stahl


 wo kommt denn diese Zahl her?
glaube kaum, dass George Lucas detaillierte Baupläne für den kompletten Todesstern entworfen hat. vielleicht besteht er ja im Inneren aus was anderem als Stahl?! oder ist fast hohl?!

@Mothman: wahrscheinlich bringt die Petition die Militärs erst auf diese glorreiche Idee und der Größenwahn schlägt jetzt zu...


wenn mich meine bescheidenen Mathekenntnisse und der Windows-Rechner nicht im Stich lassen würde das eine Kugel mit 41,65km Durchmesser aus reinem Stahl an Material bedeuten...


----------



## BorKon (17. Dezember 2012)

Und was dann? Kommt ein Jedi mit "Daddy Issues" und ballert alles weg! "Mein Daddy ist ein boeser Sith Lord", buhu


----------



## Nightred (17. Dezember 2012)

Man sollte sich lieber um vernünftige Sachen kümmern, als um so einen Quatsch.
Eine ordentliche Podracer Rennbahn wäre mal viel wichtiger!!1


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Man sollte sich lieber um vernünftige Sachen kümmern, als um so einen Quatsch.
> Eine ordentliche Podracer Rennbahn wäre mal viel wichtiger!!1


 
Keine schlechte Idee. Ich hab noch nen alten Sessel im Keller. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich irgendwie an die Triebwerke einer ausgemusterten Phantom komme. Aber wo kriege ich ein Seil her, um die mit dem Sessel zu verbinden? Shit ... wieder nicht an alles gedacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee. Ich hab noch nen alten Sessel im Keller. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich irgendwie an die Triebwerke einer ausgemusterten Phantom komme. Aber wo kriege ich ein Seil her, um die mit dem Sessel zu verbinden? Shit ... wieder nicht an alles gedacht.



Ich glaube, ohne die von der Fa. Steelton hergestellten "control cables" läuft da nichts.


----------



## Para911 (17. Dezember 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> na solange die Amis keine anderen Probleme haben...
> wo kommt denn diese Zahl her?
> glaube kaum, dass George Lucas detaillierte Baupläne für den kompletten Todesstern entworfen hat. vielleicht besteht er ja im Inneren aus was anderem als Stahl?! oder ist fast hohl?!


 

aus der Universitätsstudie:



> We began by looking at how big the Death  Star is. The first one is reported to be 140km in diameter and it sure  looks like it's made of steel. But how much steel? We decided to model  the Death Star as having a similar density in steel as a modern warship.  After all, they're both essentially floating weapons platforms so that  seems reasonable.
> Scaling up to the Death Star, this is about 1.08x1015 tonnes of steel. 1 with fifteen zeros.



Interessanterweise, gibt es auf der Erde wohl genug Stahl für knapp 2 Millionen Todessterne...



> Which seems like a colossal mass but we've calculated that from the iron in the earth,  you could make just over 2 million* Death Stars. You see the Earth's  crust may have a limited amount of iron, but the core is mostly our  favourite metal and is both very big and very dense, and it's from here  that most of our death-star iron would come.


----------



## aliman91 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist echt eine Verschwendung an Steuergeldern, aber Hand aufs Herz: wer hat sich bei der Meldung nicht gekugelt?


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Dezember 2012)

Yeah, Todesstern *pew pew pew* und so ....


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2012)

naja dan sollten wir mal langsam anfangen =D


----------



## hifumi (17. Dezember 2012)

Para911 schrieb:


> aus der Universitätsstudie:
> 
> 
> 
> Interessanterweise, gibt es auf der Erde wohl genug Stahl für knapp 2 Millionen Todessterne...


 
Aber wenn wir das alles verwenden haben wir ja keine Erde mehr. Dann müssten wir alle auf Todessternen leben, die in einer Umlaufbahn um die Sonne kreisen.


----------



## Krichswollef (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Erde ist doch bereits ein Todesstern !


----------



## lunatic666 (17. Dezember 2012)

Treffen sich zwei Planeten. Sagt der eine: "Ojeh, geht es mir schlecht ..."

Der andere: "Was hast Du denn?"

"Ich glaube, ich habe Homo Sapiens ..."

"Macht nix, habe ich auch mal gehabt, das geht von alleine wieder vorbei!"...


----------



## kidou1304 (17. Dezember 2012)

meine güte Leute, ihr regt auch über sachen auf...was juckt UNS DAS DENN, wenn die Amis da n paar Dollar in Sand setzen? sofern es eh, wie unten erwähnt, maximal 5 minuten in "bearbeitung" ist und dann im schredder landet. Also haben DIE DA DRÜBEN nichmal hohe Ausgaben. Aber einfach mal über diese tatsächlich unglaublich lächerliche Petition zu lachen...nein man muss gleich, obwohl es uns in keinster Weise betrifft, rummeckern. wie wärs mit ner Tube Humor?^^


----------



## JillValentine21 (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja als Idee als solches gar nicht mal so schlecht ABER:

Nicht nur die Menge des Stahls ist unrealistisch sondern man muss ja auch noch viel mehr bedenken wie zb: Wie bekommt man die ganze Materialien in den Weltraum? Wer soll das alles bauen? Das wären Kosten die alles bisher dagewesene übersteigen würden.. Dann die Lebenserhaltung ...

Aber die wichtigsten Punkte die ein solches Projekt bisher einfach unmöglich machen sind ganz einfach die Kosten und die Zeit


----------



## Fielion (17. Dezember 2012)

Rechtschreib-flames sind arm!

Und Nein sowas ist nicht Lustig.

Du findest so etwas wie S 21 sicher auch lustig, oder? Hauptsache der Steuerzahler gibt möglichst viel Geld für Unsinn aus. Naja wie heißt es... "Wenn Kinder spielen sind sie Gesund.".

Ich hoffe das waren dir jetzt genug Satzzeichen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2012)

Warum muss ich gerade an dieses Bild denken??

LINK


----------



## Malifurion (18. Dezember 2012)

Solange es Demokratie und Illuminaten gibt, werden wir selbst bei einer geschätzten Bauzeit von 10 Jahren (umgerechnet auf ausgedachte Metallproduktion), keinen Todesstern innerhalb der nächsten 10 Milliarden Jahre nicht sehen, viel mehr werden wir wieder mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen, als dass wir einen "zweiten Mond" hätten. Sinnlose Aktion, wenn man bedenkt, dass es bereits Schiffe geben könnte, die wesentlich effizienter als der Todesstern sind.


----------



## weisauchnicht (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh es schon vor mir 
"Der neue  iTodesstern  von Apple...garantiert keine Konkurrenz mehr"


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon vor mir
> "Der neue  iTodesstern  von Apple...garantiert keine Konkurrenz mehr"


 Ich würd' den iDeathstar kaufen! 

Dann könnte ich meiner Macht als Moderator noch sehr viel mehr Nachdruck verleihen!


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon vor mir
> "Der neue  iTodesstern  von Apple...garantiert keine Konkurrenz mehr"


 
Funktioniert aber nur mit Itunes.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2012)

Die spinnen, die Amis 

am Ende trifft der Superlaser die Erde und alles ist für die Katz gewesen


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Dezember 2012)

Wer dachte, die Todesstern-Petition wäre schon der Gipfel der Sinnlosigkeit, hat sich wohl geirrt. 
Create a research project in order to find out why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wer dachte, die Todesstern-Petition wäre schon der Gipfel der Sinnlosigkeit, hat sich wohl geirrt.
> Create a research project in order to find out why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


Na, immerhin haben da schon 8 Leute unterschrieben. Es muss also schon eine gewissen Relevanz haben.


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wer dachte, die Todesstern-Petition wäre schon der Gipfel der Sinnlosigkeit, hat sich wohl geirrt.
> Create a research project in order to find out why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


 
Sieht so aus als ob es ein neues Hobby wird der U.S. Regierung Extra Arbeit aufzuhalsen...


----------



## billy336 (19. Dezember 2012)

den todesstern nachbauen rofl. 
dann bitte auch mit kanone und zum testen können wir den mond pulverisieren xD xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2012)

Und die Star Wars Titelmelodie wird dann die Nationalhymne  Humor haben sie ja, da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würd' den iDeathstar kaufen!
> 
> Dann könnte ich meiner Macht als Moderator noch sehr viel mehr Nachdruck verleihen!


 
Nur ein Moderator des Bösen Darth Sirious, wenn du mich bannst, werde ich mächtiger als du es dir je vorstellen kannst 

Wobei das aber auch wieder einiges über Mimas erklären würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



That's not a Space Station, that's a Moon!
Und zum Glück ist der Gag hier noch nicht so ausgelutscht


----------



## Datamind (19. Dezember 2012)

Möge der Stahl mit euch sein...

Meine Theorie:
Das Teil wird durch Amis gebaut, sämtliche Stahlvorkommen auf der Erde werden geplündert. Der Stahlpreis wird daraufhin höher sein als der Goldpreis. Die Wirtschaft ist am Ende, die Europäer sind nur noch da um zu zahlen...  Dem Amerikaner ist das egal, sein Argument lautet den Todesstern NUR zur Terroristenbekämpfung einzusetzen. Beim ersten missglückten Start stellt der Ami dann fest, dass es unmöglich ist mit solch einem Gewicht und Masse die Erdanziehungskraft zu überlisten. Der Todesstern steht/schwimmt nun vor der Küste Amerikas rum und bildet den 51ten Staat.
Der Russe kriegt sich vor lachen nicht mehr ein und schickt dem CIA hundert kleine Sputniks zur Verhöhnung...


----------



## kenny1377 (19. Dezember 2012)

Da ist noch immer ein Fehler in der Überschrift. Es sind 833 Jahre nicht 800.000 -> wäre also dann doch wieder machbar. ^^


----------



## The_Final (19. Dezember 2012)

kenny1377 schrieb:


> Da ist noch immer ein Fehler in der Überschrift. Es sind 833 Jahre nicht 800.000 -> wäre also dann doch wieder machbar. ^^


 Laut dem Originaltext sind es doch 800.000 Jahre:



> And secondly, at today's rate of steel production  (1.3 billion tonnes annually), it would take 833,315 years to produce  enough steel to begin work. So once someone notices what you're up to,  you have to fend them off for *800 millennia* before you have a chance to  fight back.


----------

